# Gatillazo / Dar un gatillazo



## ireal70

*SPANISH:* ¿Cuál es la forma informal de decir _"gatillazo"_ en inglés? Ya sabéis, _gatillazo_ es una palabra informal que hace referencia a cuando un hombre no logra terminar una relación sexual inesperadamente por algún motivo. Consecuentemente, su miembro vuelve a su estado de flacidez. Necesito saber cómo se dice esta palabra en inglés informal también. ^_^

*ENGLISH:* How would you say _"gatillazo_" in English in an informal way? _Gatillazo_ is more of less a spanish informal word to say when a man can't finish his sexual intercourse unexpectedly for some reason/s. Consequently, his penis returns to its previous state. I'm looking for an informal way in english for this word. ^_^


_*Definition by the RAE:*

*Gatillazo / dar un gatillazo.* 
 1. fr. coloq. Malograrse la esperanza o concepto que se tenía de alguien o algo. 
*2. fr. coloq. Dicho de un hombre: Fracasar en su intento de practicar un coito*_*.*


----------



## Jaén

ireal70 said:


> *SPANISH:* ¿Cuál es la forma informal de decir _"gatillazo"_ en inglés? Ya sabéis, _gatillazo_ es una palabra informal que hace referencia a cuando un hombre no logra terminar una relación sexual o no eyacula inesperadamente por algún motivo. Necesito saber cómo se dice esta palabra en inglés informal también.
> 
> *ENGLISH:* How would you say _"gatillazo_" in English in an informal way? _Gatillazo_ is more of less a spanish informal word to say when a man doesn't finish his sexual intercourse unexpectedly for some reason/s, but I'm looking for an informal and short saying/manner of speaking for this word.
> 
> 
> _*by the RAE:*_
> 
> _*Gatillazo / dar un gatillazo.* _
> _1. fr. coloq. Malograrse la esperanza o concepto que se tenía de alguien o algo. _
> _*2. fr. coloq. Dicho de un hombre: Fracasar en su intento de practicar un coito*_*.*


 No, no lo sabía. Gracias por la información.

Pero se necesita más contexto. Por ejemplo, con quién estaba el hombre? Por qué no pudo terminar? Es un _coitus interruptus_ a propósito? (tú sabes, las mujeres inventan cada cosa...).

Dependiendo del contexto, serán mejores las ideas.

Saludos!


----------



## speedier

I don't suppose that you mean that the man "can't get it up", or maintain an erection?

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=929555


----------



## BocaJuniors

He escuchado el término, tanto contextos coloquiales e informales como en contextos médicos, *"blue balls".* 

*Ejemplo:* _John Doe suffers from blue balls._

Médicamente, es una condición testicular que causa dolor; y "vulgarmente" en contexto de jerga callejera, es "dar un gatillazo" [que no puede terminar su trabajo en la cama] como le llama usted y el DRAE.

Espere otras opiniones por favor. Saludos, BJ.


----------



## aurilla

"lost his erection" / "lost his hard-on" / "lost his boner"


----------



## aurilla

BocaJuniors said:


> He escuchado el término, tanto coloquial como médico, *"blue balls".*
> 
> *Ejemplo:* _John Doe suffers from blue balls._
> 
> Médicamente, es una condición testicular que causa dolor; y "vulgarmente" en contexto de jerga callejera, es "dar un gatillazo" como le llama usted y el DRAE.
> 
> Espere otras opiniones por favor. Saludos, BJ.


 
Este es el caso cuando quiere, pero la otra persona no y se queda con las ganas.


----------



## bondia

speedier said:


> I don't suppose that you mean that the man "can't get it up", or maintain an erection?
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=929555


 
Maybe he does mean that... Los hombres inventan cada cosa.....


----------



## speedier

Failure to perform?

This could happen, for example, if the girl's mother walks into the room without warning.


----------



## Jaén

bondia said:


> Maybe he does mean that... Los hombres inventan cada cosa.....


En el caso tratado en ese hilo, yo diría que no se le levanta ni con el himno nacional.

 Pero en todo caso, no es el tema tratado aquí.


----------



## speedier

aurilla said:


> "lost his erection" / "lost his hard-on" / "lost his boner"


 
Yes, or lost concentration or even lost interest!


----------



## Jaén

speedier said:


> Yes, or lost concentration or even lost interest!


 Or lost the condom.

Es raro, pero a veces sucede.


----------



## alexacohen

> Originally Posted by *ireal70*
> *SPANISH:* ¿Cuál es la forma informal de decir _"gatillazo"_ en inglés? Ya sabéis, _gatillazo_ es una palabra informal que hace referencia a cuando un hombre no logra terminar una relación sexual o no eyacula inesperadamente por algún motivo. Por ejemplo, cuando entra tu madre en la habitación y te encuentra "en el ajo".


 
Let´s get things clear; the example you mention, Ireal, is not a good example of a gatillazo. It would be truer to call it a _coitus interruptus,_ in the broader sense of the expression. 

I see that the expression is not widely understood (though possibly the act is widely practised).

A _gatillazo_ does not mean that the man in question can´t get a hard-on. Or maintain a hard-on. He does get a hard on. And maintains a hard on. All is going well but, at the very crucial moment, the penis gets, you know, deflated.

Let´s say it´s a last minute engine failure. 

Like the hunter that carefully raises his gun, aims at a deer, places his finger carefully on the trigger, adjusts the visor and tries to shoot....

Only to realize he´s out of ammo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Alexa, nadie podría haberlo expresado mejor. 
'Gatillazo' es un término cinegético, y se entiende mejor con el símil del cazador.


----------



## frankmcm

Misfired

"like a damp squib"  // fizzled out...


----------



## speedier

Staying with the analogy of guns, another phrase is "firing blanks".

He pulls the trigger, and the bullets are despatched, but they fail to have their desired effect, because he is infertile, and his sperm is incapable of fertilising the egg.


----------



## alexacohen

speedier said:


> Staying with the analogy of guns, another phrase is "firing blanks".
> 
> He pulls the trigger, and the bullets are despatched, but they fail to have their desired effect, because he is infertile, and his sperm is incapable of fertilising the egg.


 
Not exactly. The bullets are not dispatched when a gatillazo occurs. The Smith and Wesson is beautifully ready... but can´t fire a shot.

_P.S. Thanks for the tip, mate!_


----------



## speedier

Are you trying to say, Alexa, that that particular weapon has a malfunction that ensures that there is no accompanying discharge of neuromuscular tension at the height of sexual arousal to cause ejaculation of semen?


----------



## alexacohen

speedier said:


> Are you trying to say, Alexa, that that particular weapon has a malfunction that ensures that there is no accompanying discharge of neuromuscular tension at the height of sexual arousal to cause ejaculation of semen?


 
Well, more or less. 

Ready, steady... and no go.


----------



## speedier

Well the three most common problems for men are:

erectile dysfunction (impotence)
premature ejaculation
loss of libido

None of these seem to fit do they?

Edit.  It's probably the last one is it?


----------



## zeitghost

"He went limp" is informal and lacks any vulgar expression.


----------



## ireal70

speedier said:


> Well the three most common problems for men are:
> 
> erectile dysfunction (impotence)
> premature ejaculation
> loss of libido
> 
> None of these seem to fit do they?
> 
> Edit.  It's probably the last one is it?



Hi, speedier, _gatillazo_ is (at least for me) an unexpected loss of libido in coitus for some reason/s and well, it usually causes later an erectile dysfunction consequently, that's the informal way to say it in spanish, I would like to know how people say that in informal english ^_^ (for example: Maikel estaba aquella noche en el jacuzzi haciendo el amor con Marta, cuando de repente, inesperadamente, Maikel dió un gatillazo.)


----------



## ruth_irl

zeitghost said:


> "He went limp" is informal and lacks any vulgar expression.


think that would suit....after much debating hehe!


----------



## alexacohen

ruth_irl said:


> think that would suit....after much debating hehe!


 
It would not have been necessary if the opening question had not been rephrased three times.


----------



## Jaén

Como dije al inicio, no conocia la expresión, y cada vez estoy más confundido.

Si un cazador da un gatillazo, entiendo que dispara antes de tiempo, alertando a la presa, que huye despavorida.

En el caso tratado en esta consulta, el individuo no da ningún disparo. Entonces, por qué llamarlo "gatillazo"?

Pero por lo que veo, la cosa no va por ahí.


----------



## ireal70

Jaén said:


> Como dije al inicio, no conocia la expresión, y cada vez estoy más confundido.
> 
> Si un cazador da un gatillazo, entiendo que dispara antes de tiempo, alertando a la presa, que huye despavorida.
> 
> En el caso tratado en esta consulta, el individuo no da ningún disparo. Entonces, por qué llamarlo "gatillazo"?
> 
> Pero por lo que veo, la cosa no va por ahí.



Jeje no pasa nada, verás, no, no tiene nada que ver, cuando se mete gente hablando con "tapujos" y sin responderte con naturalidad, es normal que luego otras personas tengan confusines, pero no te preocupes, te lo defino sin problema: Cuando un hombre da un gatillazo, lo que ocurre es que mientras está copulando, repentinamente pierde la líbido por alguna razón/es y luego, consecuentemente, sufre una ligera o total pérdida de la erección. Pero claro, no, no eyacula (a no ser que se le pase el problema y lo intente de nuevo con éxito) ^_*~*


----------



## Jaén

ireal70 said:


> Jeje no pasa nada, verás, no, no tiene nada que ver, cuando se mete gente hablando con "tapujos" y sin responderte con naturalidad, es normal que luego otras personas tengan confusines, pero no te preocupes, te lo defino sin problema: Cuando un hombre da un gatillazo, lo que ocurre es que mientras está copulando, repentinamente pierde la líbido por alguna razón/es y luego, consecuentemente, sufre una ligera o total pérdida de la erección. Pero claro, no, no eyacula (a no ser que se le pase el problema y lo intente de nuevo con éxito) ^_*~*


 
Así está mejor 

Por eso decías al inicio, lo de la madre de la chica, qeu entra intempestivamente (<= palabrita dominguera).

Pero ya me quedó claro.

Gracias!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ireal70 said:


> Jeje no pasa nada, verás, no, no tiene nada que ver, cuando se mete gente hablando con "tapujos" y sin responderte con naturalidad, es normal que luego otras personas tengan confusines, pero no te preocupes, te lo defino sin problema: Cuando un hombre da un gatillazo, lo que ocurre es que mientras está copulando, repentinamente pierde la líbido por alguna razón/es y luego, consecuentemente, sufre una ligera o total pérdida de la erección. Pero claro, no, no eyacula (a no ser que se le pase el problema y lo intente de nuevo con éxito) ^_*~*



Aunque en  el #24 dices "Sólo quiero saber cómo se dice esta palabra en inglés informal, ...." aquí abres la puerta a seguir debatiendo lo que es un gatillazo.
Pues bien:
- Parece que no hay acuerdo en lo que es un gatillazo. Según el DRAE es "Dicho de un hombre: Fracasar en su intento de practicar un coito" y eso puede ser tanto por no mantener la erección hasta culminarlo (que es el concepto general) como el no poder practicarlo por no alcanzar la erección.   
- La erección se puede perder sin pérdida de la líbido. De hecho, hay hombres cuya líbido está despierta pero no pueden mantener la ereccion sin ayuda mecánica o farmacológica (como el popular Viagra).
Con todo eso sabemos algo más sobre el gatillazo, pero no mucho más sobre la forma coloquial de decirlo en inglés informal.


----------



## bondia

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Aunque en el #24 dices "Sólo quiero saber cómo se dice esta palabra en inglés informal, ...." aquí abres la puerta a seguir debatiendo lo que es un gatillazo.
> Pues bien:
> - Parece que no hay acuerdo en lo que es un gatillazo. Según el DRAE es "Dicho de un hombre: Fracasar en su intento de practicar un coito" y eso puede ser tanto por no mantener la erección hasta culminarlo (que es el concepto general) como el no poder practicarlo por no alcanzar la erección.
> - La erección se puede perder sin pérdida de la líbido. De hecho, hay hombres cuya líbido está despierta pero no pueden mantener la ereccion sin ayuda mecánica o farmacológica (como el popular Viagra).
> Con todo eso sabemos algo más sobre el gatillazo, pero no mucho más sobre la forma coloquial de decirlo en inglés informal.


 
I've heard "to get a flat tyre" and also "to lose the lead in your pencil"


----------



## speedier

Of course there is another well-known phenomenon "brewer's droop", which I think is self-explanatory, but this "failure to achieve an erection", is due to alcohol.

I am only reporting this from what I have read you understand


----------



## alexacohen

ireal70 said:


> Jeje no pasa nada, verás, no, no tiene nada que ver, cuando se mete gente hablando con "tapujos" y sin responderte con naturalidad, es normal que luego otras personas tengan confusines, pero no te preocupes, te lo defino sin problema: Cuando un hombre da un gatillazo, lo que ocurre es que mientras está copulando, repentinamente pierde la líbido por alguna razón/es y luego, consecuentemente, sufre una ligera o total pérdida de la erección.


Gatillazo, hablando sin "tapujos":

Sucede cuando el pene pierde la erección, se queda sin fuelle, se arruga y se torna fláccido, inmediatamente antes o inmediatamente después de que el hombre introduzca el miembro en la vagina. 

No hay cópula en absoluto, naturalmente.

También podemos hablar con absoluta naturalidad de otros agujeros, no hay inconveniente en hablar con naturalidad y sin tapujos de un gatillazo gay.

Tienes razón: hablando con naturalidad y sin "tapujos" no ha lugar a confusión alguna. Espero haber despejado tus dudas y respondido a las preguntas con total naturalidad.

Por cierto, nada que la Viagra no solucione.-


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

bondia said:


> I've heard "to get a flat tyre" and also "to lose the lead in your pencil"


'To get a flat tire' parece muy próximo a la idea de 'gatillazo'


----------



## aurilla

zeitghost said:


> "He went limp" is informal and lacks any vulgar expression.


 
If this is the case in question, then may I refer back to my previous post.


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

_He went limp_, como dijo otra persona, o _he went soft_, creo que son las más comunes. Aquí hay un ejemplo. Saludos.


----------



## ireal70

Roberto_Mendoza said:


> _He went limp_, como dijo otra persona, o _he went soft_, creo que son las más comunes. Aquí, por ejemplo hay un ejemplo. Saludos.



Vaya! muchísimas gracias por tu aportación, Roberto, en serio, la verdad es que desde un principio a mí también fue a la que más le eché el ojo! ^_^


----------



## worldspeak

Maybe it's a form of "stage fright''?


----------



## thesmithtopher

You can say "he went soft" - this term to me is the most neutral sounding way of saying this phenomenon without sounding clinical


----------



## Que majo

You say "He lost his erection". Or, "He went limp."


----------

